# Anyone have issues getting a filter or pump to start up...



## jkastner19 (Aug 25, 2007)

when on a timer powerstrip?

I have a venturi pump on a CO2 bio system that doesn't seem to want to start up in the morning. It is on same daytime power bar as my light. When I get home if I unplug and plug it back in, it starts fine.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

id try JUST hooking up the pump to the timer. it might be possible its just too much for the one timer. 

id get a second elcheapo timer just to see if thats it, if itll start on its own that way


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Red Sea? 

Those little pumps are prone to sticking as they are so tiny. You might try the smallest maxi jet. They have a spot for the tubing as well.


----------



## jkastner19 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok, I might try both those ideas. Or just get a new diffusing method, but if not powered, I won't be able to have it on a day/night cycle.

A guy on another forum doesn't think its a big deal to keep it running 24/7, says his oxygen levels aren't affected enough at night and his fish are fine. I don't have fish yet but want everything set up right when I do get them


----------

